# New Intervals Song Ephemeral



## ThatBeardGuy (Dec 30, 2013)

There's vocals now


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 30, 2013)

Wasnt expecting that. Neat.


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 30, 2013)

The guitar and drum tones are bananas, and while there's absolutely nothing wrong with the vocals I think I'd prefer if they'd keep being a instrumental band. It made them stick out from many of their peers.


----------



## anomynous (Dec 30, 2013)

Can't wait for the butthurt over vocals


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Dec 30, 2013)

I actually just went "OH MY GOD!" when Mike started singing. I'm a big fan of his singing and always dug Intervals so this is ....ing perfect!


----------



## bhakan (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm excited! I love Mike Semesky's voice, and this song is no exception.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 30, 2013)

I always loved Mike's vocals. Was a bit sad when he left The HAARP Machine but if they're going to make the afro guy their new vocalist then everybody wins. Song rocks. To be honest, I wasn't never a big fan of Intervals' stuff (too much widly widlys) but I'm actually looking forward to the upcoming album.


----------



## Pweaks (Dec 30, 2013)

Great song and great production. Mike is an amazing vocalist so I'm really looking forward to hear his work on the new album.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 30, 2013)

One of the few instrumental bands that I actually thought "I'd rather hear this with vocals"....a lot of the lead stuff was very "vocal" before so it makes sense.


----------



## anomynous (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm interested to see what they're going to do live. It appears Mike is no long their bassist, but now they also don't have one. He's only listed as vocalist for the band now, and that's what he has on his FB page. I guess he'll do bass for all the old stuff, then maybe just singing for the new material?


----------



## ZachK (Dec 30, 2013)

Boner: Achieved. 

This is killer!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 30, 2013)

Really digging Ephemeral! The vocals are pretty tastefully done and doesn't really "compete" with the guitar for that higher register which I really enjoy. I like higher vocals as well when it's done right and not all over the place, if the rest of the album is like this I honestly can't wait. Big fan of all the musicians in this band, and Aaron constantly teasing us with riff and solo ideas on Facebook helped hype me up for this haha.

All I'm wondering at this point is how they'll handle bass duties live, and if this means that they're adding vocals to the older songs. While it is possible, it'll probably sound very busy with all the guitar work and having vocals over the top competing.


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 30, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> I always loved Mike's vocals. Was a bit sad when he left The HAARP Machine but if they're going to make the afro guy their new vocalist then everybody wins. Song rocks. To be honest, I wasn't never a big fan of Intervals' stuff (too much widly widlys) but I'm actually looking forward to the upcoming album.


Wasn't Chris Barretto only a touring member for the HAARPs?


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 30, 2013)

Damn. I can appreciate that they want to move forward and all, but now this sounds generic and rather boring. The vocals are "good", don't get me wrong. They're not shitty, but now they sound like thousands of other bands. 

I don't know. I can't really explain it. It sounds good for that style, but it's just... disappointing. The music is more suited for accommodating vocals and being more "listenable" to the average listener now and it's completely changed their vibe in my ears. Just my 2 cents. 

Still sounds good for what it is, but they're not Intervals to me anymore. Sounds like prog-Nickelback.


----------



## schwiz (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm literally grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## Chuck (Dec 30, 2013)

So the vocalist is permanent correct?


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 30, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> Wasn't Chris Barretto only a touring member for the HAARPs?



Yes, but there's a chance that he becomes a full time member.

That is, if we will even ever see a second HAARP album.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 30, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Damn. I can appreciate that they want to move forward and all, but now this sounds generic and rather boring. The vocals are "good", don't get me wrong. They're not shitty, but now they sound like thousands of other bands.
> 
> I don't know. I can't really explain it. It sounds good for that style, but it's just... disappointing. The music is more suited for accommodating vocals and being more "listenable" to the average listener now and it's completely changed their vibe in my ears. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Still sounds good for what it is, but they're not Intervals to me anymore. Sounds like prog-Nickelback.



Comparing it to Nickelback is pretty extreme I'd say, considering there's going to be riffage like this on the album.

Aaron Marshall - Studio Lick

There's going to be a lot of diversity on the album as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Dec 30, 2013)

I think I like this, but I'm gonna have to wait for the album to see I kinda hope they do the tesseract sorta vocals, i.e., songs that still have some long instrumental bits I can't really decide if I like it yet though  Killer singer though.


----------



## Addison90 (Dec 30, 2013)

Great music, but to be honest it sounds like a technical version of ADTR to me. lol


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 30, 2013)

Sounds good.


----------



## tripguitar (Dec 30, 2013)

still sounds like intervals. singer sounds good. meshes well with the band.

buuuut....

the main melody on the guitar literally sounds like it was a recycled riff off of one of the old albums. aside from the vocals this doesnt really sound new to me... weird?


----------



## DVRP (Dec 30, 2013)

This band is complete


----------



## isispelican (Dec 30, 2013)

definitely thought that something was missing from their previous works, now they sound much more complete!


----------



## schwiz (Dec 30, 2013)

Addison90 said:


> Great music, but to be honest it sounds like a technical version of ADTR to me. lol



Say whaaaat? Skaff is a talented musician, but he doesn't compare to Aaron in the technical realm. You just compared apples to zucchini.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Dec 30, 2013)

schwiz said:


> Say whaaaat? Skaff is a talented musician, but he doesn't compare to Aaron in the technical realm. You just compared apples to zucchini.



Also bear in mind this is one song off an entire album. Can't tell you how many times the I've heard the single off of an album sound nothing like the rest of the album


----------



## nicktao (Dec 30, 2013)

Intervals are waaay too talented to turn generic. I always kinda saw the guitar as the voice of the band though.


----------



## DVRP (Dec 30, 2013)

And Mike is waaay too talented of a singer not to have him sing in the band.


----------



## Genome (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm glad they got themselves a vocalist, as unlike AAL I feel like they needed it and it was a logical step.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 30, 2013)

I never really listened to Intervals but I really like this!

I loved Mike's vocals on The Haarp Machine's Debut.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 30, 2013)

Eh. I am a huge fan of the previous EP, but the singing reminds me of a Nickelback/Breaking Benjamin/Three Doors Down kind of thing and I might be hardwired not to like that style of singing. Good luck to them though.


----------



## Edoris (Dec 30, 2013)

Personally i love it! I was wondering why his voice sounded so familiar and then realized he's the ex-vocalist for Vestascension (who are awesome!!).

It's a hard task going from an instrumental band to having a vocalist in a tasteful manner but they seem to have done it well. Hopefully they still have a few instrumental tracks but it looks like i'm gonna love it even if they don't haha

Well done Intervals, well done indeed.


----------



## nicktao (Dec 30, 2013)

After having listened to it a few times, I'm still not sure how to feel. I guess it's probably because they were instrumental before. 
It seems really difficult to go from instrumental to vocals without alienating your fanbase. 
I suppose I'll just have to wait for the full release. 

Right now it kinda sounds like a slightly calmer version of wide eyes with vocals, that's not necessarily bad, just a thought.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Dec 30, 2013)

Mike's a friend of a friend, really glad he put vocals to their music (I heard it might happen beforehand). These guys have the potential to conquer the world.

EDIT: For anyone unfamiliar with Mike, go check out HAARP Machine's full length or Ordinance, both are killer.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Dec 30, 2013)

I wasn't terribly impressed, but I really like the HAARP Machine vocals, so...  time will tell. It was mostly the note choices / melodies were kind of meh, but it's possible it's not even mixed yet, not to mention (as RagtimeDandy said) it's only one track. Interested in hearing more, for sure!


----------



## alec16 (Dec 30, 2013)

i think this will make them explode. sounds awesome.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Dec 30, 2013)

I was sooooo happy when Mike told me that he was doing vocals on this album. Loving the new song and I am actually very glad he isn't doing any screaming (to my knowledge the whole album is singing). The sheer amount of butthurt coming from the "fans" is absolutely ridiculous though....

Also, as far as bass goes:
-Mike is no longer bass
-They have a fill-in from a metalcore band with huge classical influences that is no longer active (I think you can guess who this is if you think about it)

They apparently have added vocals to the old material. Don't really see that as a problem considering I always felt that Intervals needed a vocalist.


----------



## Draceius (Dec 30, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Also, as far as bass goes:
> -Mike is no longer bass
> -They have a fill-in from a metalcore band with huge classical influences that is no longer active (I think you can guess who this is if you think about it)
> 
> They apparently have added vocals to the old material. Don't really see that as a problem considering I always felt that Intervals needed a vocalist.



Can't guess, spill, and adding vocals to the old stuff was an obvious move, they can't start incorporating a vocalist without adapting or adding vocals to older material without cutting the songs without vocals live, or making the vocalist sit out for half their live shows.


----------



## DVRP (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm almost more excited to get to hear vocals over the old EP. Thinkin' it'll sound tits


----------



## Guthrielicious (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a feeling that this album is going to be so great! Can't wait to see them in February. I have made a solo cover, but am I allowed to post a cover in the general-music-discussion part of the forum?

I think the vocals are great although I hope that the guitar melodies hasn't been compromised because of this.


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 30, 2013)

I am glad they got Mike as a vocalist. Intervals is a great band don't get me wrong, but i found it hard to listen to them with just the instruments. It gets really boring to me. Some bands are great with just instruments, but I do believe that a vocalist definitely enhanced intervals for me.


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 30, 2013)

poopyalligator said:


> I am glad they got Mike as a vocalist. Intervals is a great band don't get me wrong, but i found it hard to listen to them with just the instruments. It gets really boring to me. Some bands are great with just instruments, but I do believe that a vocalist definitely enhanced intervals for me.



I can see how you and others would feel that way, but I couldn't disagree more. I guess, as a guitar player, vocals are the last thing on my mind. I loved them as an instrumental group. In fact, I'd like an instrumental version of this album(Although, now that the structure of their songs will be made for vocals, it might be a bit boring.)

This track definitely sounds "good" to me. Nice melodies, solo's on point, vocals are on point, but it sounds like a completely different band now. I wish nothing but the best for their future and success, and with their new approach, they'll for sure be opened to more of a mainstream audience, but what they had before was sick. 

Then again, I'm also one of the few that never really got into metal with clean vocals.

Ah, well. Shit changes and life moves on.


----------



## eventhetrees (Dec 30, 2013)

Draceius said:


> Can't guess, spill, and adding vocals to the old stuff was an obvious move, they can't start incorporating a vocalist without adapting or adding vocals to older material without cutting the songs without vocals live, or making the vocalist sit out for half their live shows.



The Cuban Asscrack /Hint 

Can't wait to hear the rest of this album - I heard another track and it's definitely full of all the crazy Intervals riffs and Solo's you guys' loved from the previous releases, also there's gonna be 2 instrumental tracks on the CD but more so as interludes. So Stoked for these guys


----------



## Sinborn (Dec 30, 2013)

They were a good instrumental band. I thought of Intervals as part of a new movement away from vocal-focused metal. That's over.

Finding out from this thread's comments that Mike has vocals for their old songs is intriguing. If he does something good on Tapestry I can forgive them for changing direction.


----------



## tmfrank (Dec 30, 2013)

Really love it! However, I hate how people are already complaining over the vocals. Bands change, and people never seem to understand that


----------



## Joose (Dec 30, 2013)

Fiiiinally some vocals. Mike Semesky at that; can't wait to hear him on Raunchy's new album.

Instrumentals are cool, from time to time.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Dec 30, 2013)

Reeaaaaally bummed about the vocals 

Don't get me wrong, he's a great vocalist, but I like my instrumental music instrumental. This really just ruins Intervals for me completely, and that sucks. But its their band, and obviously they should write the music in the way that pleases them, shouldn't be any other way.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 30, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> I was sooooo happy when Mike told me that he was doing vocals on this album. Loving the new song and I am actually very glad he isn't doing any screaming (to my knowledge the whole album is singing). The sheer amount of butthurt coming from the "fans" is absolutely ridiculous though....
> 
> Also, as far as bass goes:
> -Mike is no longer bass
> ...




The Human Abstract?

God damnit Henry.


----------



## DVRP (Dec 30, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> This track definitely sounds "good" to me. Nice melodies, solo's on point, vocals are on point, but it sounds like a completely different band now.



This track sounds exactly like an intervals track with less solo's because the solo's were the voice of the band before. Clearly they've just matured as musicians and a band.


----------



## Joose (Dec 31, 2013)

DVRP said:


> This track sounds exactly like an intervals track with less solo's because the solo's were the voice of the band before. Clearly they've just matured as musicians and a band.



Yeah pretty much all of this.


----------



## anomynous (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm pretty interested to see what the old material will sound like with vocals. 



I see re-recording/"remasters" of the EPs coming.


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 31, 2013)

DVRP said:


> This track sounds exactly like an intervals track with less solo's because the solo's were the voice of the band before. Clearly they've just matured as musicians and a band.



Matured=/=become more accessible.

Maybe it does, but not in a good way.


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 31, 2013)

anomynous said:


> I'm pretty interested to see what the old material will sound like with vocals.
> 
> 
> 
> I see re-recording/"remasters" of the EPs coming.



Please no. For the love of f*ck, please no.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Dec 31, 2013)

Chuck said:


> The Human Abstract?
> 
> God damnit Henry.



You guessed it


----------



## Chuck (Dec 31, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> You guessed it



I want THA back so much more than this band. I love In Time, but I don't dig this new song much.


----------



## NaYoN (Dec 31, 2013)

anomynous said:


> I'm pretty interested to see what the old material will sound like with vocals.
> 
> 
> 
> I see re-recording/"remasters" of the EPs coming.



Having spoken with the dudes in the band, I can confirm this is happening. They will be playing some old songs with vocals on their upcoming tour as well, so go see them live.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Dec 31, 2013)

This new Ephemeral is much better


----------



## Koop (Dec 31, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> Having spoken with the dudes in the band, I can confirm this is happening. They will be playing some old songs with vocals on their upcoming tour as well, so go see them live.



If they add vocals to Epiphany i will cry..
I like the vocals, but please leave that beautiful song alone.


----------



## Joose (Dec 31, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> Having spoken with the dudes in the band, I can confirm this is happening. They will be playing some old songs with vocals on their upcoming tour as well, so go see them live.



Hell yeah.


----------



## DVRP (Dec 31, 2013)

Koop said:


> If they add vocals to Epiphany i will cry..
> I like the vocals, but please leave that beautiful song alone.



Even if they do you still have the original version to listen to so


----------



## Workhorse (Jan 1, 2014)

The song is well written but the vocals are not my thing. I know this is trendy as hell now, play djent ala Periphery and put some blink 182/3 doors down/pop rock vocals on them with melodic fusion leads.

Aaron knows what he's doing though, he knows how to create hype and knows how to write good music too.


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 1, 2014)

Workhorse said:


> The song is well written but the vocals are not my thing. I know this is trendy as hell now, play djent ala Periphery and put some blink 182/3 doors down/pop rock vocals on them with melodic fusion leads.
> 
> Aaron knows what he's doing though, he knows how to create hype and knows how to write good music too.


Please show me one pop-punk singer who has pipes like Mike Semesky, Chris Barretto, Spencer Sotelo, Dan Tompkins etc.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jan 1, 2014)

It's not about the pipes, it's how you use them. Turns out, a lot of people don't like conventional vocal styles/melodies in their metal.


----------



## dicknoluck (Jan 1, 2014)

To which they can suck it up and not listen if they don't like it. I think it's great that these progressive (djent) bands are using cleans. To me, it makes it a whole new listening experience. A lot easier listening, it's so nice. Of course, The Space Between/In Time will always exist, so whatever. For all the "trending" bands, there are an equal amount of bands that fit a fan's specific criteria. And if they still aren't satisfied, just make your own damn music.


----------



## nicktao (Jan 1, 2014)

Actually you'd be surprised, there are quite a few pop acts with good singers. Just because its pop doesn't mean they can't sing. Bruno Mars, Michael Buble, etc. have incredible voices. And that's just in this generation. 

This song sounds alot like wide eyes with vocals.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 1, 2014)

straightshreddd said:


> I can see how you and others would feel that way, but I couldn't disagree more. I guess, as a guitar player, vocals are the last thing on my mind. I loved them as an instrumental group. In fact, I'd like an instrumental version of this album(Although, now that the structure of their songs will be made for vocals, it might be a bit boring.)
> 
> This track definitely sounds "good" to me. Nice melodies, solo's on point, vocals are on point, but it sounds like a completely different band now. I wish nothing but the best for their future and success, and with their new approach, they'll for sure be opened to more of a mainstream audience, but what they had before was sick.
> 
> ...



I think I'm feeling the same. I really enjoy it but I do feel after a few listens that they just sound like another perfectly good band. The instrumental stuff, whilst I can understand finding it boring, really did it for me. Just the vibe of it...I can't really explain. Then again I am definitely looking for a completely different vibe when I listen to music than 90% of what bands with vocalists are doing. I suppose you could almost compare it to listening to electro, or atmospheric music, orchestral etc. Just some awesome soundscapes that make you want to drift into an alternate reality. Introduce vocals and it becomes 'real' all of a sudden and it's all to easy to remember that you are, afterall, just listening to some cool music made by a bunch of regular dudes
/crackpipe


----------



## Eptaceros (Jan 1, 2014)

dicknoluck said:


> To which they can suck it up and not listen if they don't like it. I think it's great that these progressive (djent) bands are using cleans. To me, it makes it a whole new listening experience. A lot easier listening, it's so nice. Of course, The Space Between/In Time will always exist, so whatever. For all the "trending" bands, there are an equal amount of bands that fit a fan's specific criteria. And if they still aren't satisfied, just make your own damn music.



And you can just as easily let others express their opinion, instead of saying, "suck it up".


----------



## Praeco (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm digging it. Sound's definitely more "cleaned up" now, but I enjoy it equally.


----------



## revivalmode (Jan 4, 2014)

Would kill for tabs of this song though, can't figure out some parts


----------



## Guthrielicious (Jan 4, 2014)

I covered this song. Which part can't you figure out?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 4, 2014)

I loveeee the guitar and drums. They sound so huge. The vocals arent bad and I know its what they want, I just think this track itself is slightly bland. If the vocalist experimented more with his range it could be even better, excited to hear the rest


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 4, 2014)

I kept trying to give it a chance to see if I'd warm up to it. It's still just "good" and nothing else to me. The quotations marks are definitely needed. There's a lot of very bland sections in the song and the whole flow screams "We gave up being interesting for being predictable and sellable." 

Otherwise, I kind of like it in a "F*ck it, I wanna hear something with no substance for the hell of it" kind of way. I just wish it was, like, a side project or something. haha Rather than taking over as the new Intervals. Plus, them redoing the old songs with vox is monsterously retarded, imo. And the lyrics are contrived garbage, imo. 

I am, however, still interested to hear the rest of the album.


----------



## revivalmode (Jan 4, 2014)

Guthrielicious said:


> I covered this song. Which part can't you figure out?



I figured it out a bit more by checking other covers on youtube by changing the speed of the video to 0.5. But it's hard to figure out the 16th notes.
I'm playing it in Drop C though but I guess the whole song is played half step down on a 7 string?


----------



## Chuck (Jan 4, 2014)

straightshreddd said:


> I kept trying to give it a chance to see if I'd warm up to it. It's still just "good" and nothing else to me. The quotations marks are definitely needed. There's a lot of very bland sections in the song and the whole flow screams "We gave up being interesting for being predictable and sellable."
> 
> Otherwise, I kind of like it in a "F*ck it, I wanna hear something with no substance for the hell of it" kind of way. I just wish it was, like, a side project or something. haha Rather than taking over as the new Intervals. Plus, them redoing the old songs with vox is monsterously retarded, imo. And the lyrics are contrived garbage, imo.
> 
> I am, however, still interested to hear the rest of the album.


 
I agree with a lot of this, but to me it doesn't sound generic or like they are selling out. I just don't really enjoy it. I think adding a vocalist was a logical step, but I personally don't feel like they could carry many peoples attention in a full length LP. Their style on In Time worked well because its just an EP. I hope they refine their writing with the vocals because this really just seems kind of bland. 

And I really don't understand why _anyone_ gives a .... about them doing a re-release of In Time with vocals. It's not like the old version of the EP will be permanently erased from history.


----------



## gunch (Jan 4, 2014)

Wish these bands would steer away from such predictable pop song structuring though


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 4, 2014)

nicktao said:


> Actually you'd be surprised, there are quite a few pop acts with good singers. Just because its pop doesn't mean they can't sing. Bruno Mars, Michael Buble, etc. have incredible voices. And that's just in this generation.
> 
> This song sounds alot like wide eyes with vocals.


I know, I love pop, but none of those are _as technically skilled_ as most modern prog metal singers. Unless you can show me Bruno Mars bust out something like this


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 4, 2014)

Chuck said:


> And I really don't understand why _anyone_ gives a .... about them doing a re-release of In Time with vocals. It's not like the old version of the EP will be permanently erased from history.



It's not that people are afraid that the old version will go away. It's just, like, dude, it was fine the way it was. Why go back and add vocals? There's tons of analogies I could use here, but they would sound a little "too much." 

It'd be like if a painter went back and added some new designs to the old work because it'd garner more attention and money. Or if a director went back and re-did a movie to make it a dramatic-love story with blockbuster CGI effects and explosions because those are more popular and would make more people want to watch. The list goes on. *shrugs* Just seems pointless. 

I'm gonna go and puke up my dinner to see if I can cook it with more spices, oil, butter, and salt and see if it will taste better, so that others can enjoy it, too.


 Alright, I'm just f*ckin' around now, but see what I'm getting at?


EDIT: I think I'd be a little more enthusiastic if the album also had some instrumental tracks, too. If it doesn't do well, I'm sure they'll go back and re-do these songs but without vocals. haha Nah, but they became who they are today with instrumental music. It's not like they were going nowhere. 

I mean, it's their music, not mine. But... I feel like they're selling out. There, I said it. :[ Wish 'em the best. Aaron's one of my favorite guitar players still.

If Chon does this, I will f*cking flip shit, real f*cking talk.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 4, 2014)

Holy shit, clean vocals in a djent band?

This might be the first djent album I get into!


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 4, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> Holy shit, clean vocals in a djent band?
> 
> This might be the first djent album I get into!



tons of those have existed for the past few years.


----------



## gunch (Jan 4, 2014)

straightshreddd said:


> If Chon does this, I will f*cking flip shit, real f*cking talk.



Can't fault you there


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 4, 2014)

Didn't get into them too much before&#8230;.. but now with the added vocals I'm going to buy the new album


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 4, 2014)

straightshreddd said:


> If Chon does this, I will f*cking flip shit, real f*cking talk.



Off topic but.

There's people that can do some real proper justice by adding their vocals over instrumental bands and their music out there. It's just a matter of finding that vocalist and pairing them up which is easier nowadays but sometimes just not possible. This dude did an excellent job IMO over a Chon Track.



And as far as I know, there's 2 instrumental tracks on this LP.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 4, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Off topic but.
> 
> There's people that can do some real proper justice by adding their vocals over instrumental bands and their music out there. It's just a matter of finding that vocalist and pairing them up which is easier nowadays but sometimes just not possible. This dude did an excellent job IMO over a Chon Track.
> 
> ...




Dude, you seriously just shut me up. He actually sounded pretty cool on OG. Maybe it's because he played with different ranges and technique or just because Chon's songwriting is just so damn enjoyable in the first place, but it was definitely cool. Especially for how "rough" it sounds, recording-wise.

Still though, I'd be one sad panda if Chon went that route. Thanks for sharing though, man!


----------



## nicktao (Jan 5, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> I know, I love pop, but none of those are _as technically skilled_ as most modern prog metal singers. Unless you can show me Bruno Mars bust out something like this




I'm pretty sure screaming would destroy typical pop vocal chords if they learned it improperly. Spencer Sotelo and Ryan Devlin are of the few singers who can scream and somehow maintain their range. Most other singers lose it within a few years.


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 5, 2014)

nicktao said:


> I'm pretty sure screaming would destroy typical pop vocal chords if they learned it improperly. Spencer Sotelo and Ryan Devlin are of the few singers who can scream and somehow maintain their range. Most other singers lose it within a few years.


Dunno about Ryan, but Spencer is actually a self-taught vocalist and used to have really shitty technique for harsh vocals. I have no idea how he can keep his range either.


----------



## Path (Jan 5, 2014)

sounds amazeballs


----------



## anomynous (Jan 7, 2014)

So the first Euro show should have already happened, waiting for videos to show up.



Gotta hear the old songs with vocals.


----------



## Meddl (Jan 7, 2014)

i am going to see them live today in nuremberg  yes, .... i cant wait this is so awesome! (sorry guys  )


----------



## Dayviewer (Jan 7, 2014)

The sound ain't so good but atleast we have an idea


----------



## Necropitated (Jan 7, 2014)

He seems to have improved his live vocals a lot.....man he's really my favourite vocalist. Oh, and I'm sorry for my country for just standing around, that's a typical german thing


----------



## anomynous (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 7, 2014)

It's dangerous to go alone! Take this:

You've just discovered an Ultimate MEH of +99 Bland!

Goddamn, I'm disappointed. I'll out a little longer, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## schwiz (Jan 7, 2014)

Intervals is my favorite band right now. But this, I just don't know. I enjoyed seeing them live as an instrumental band. It was something I hadn't seen before and something I wasn't used to. This just doesn't seem to fit. God I hope I'm proven wrong when they're new album hits.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 7, 2014)

His take on Tapestry wasn't that bad imo, I can't properly hear the other new song to make a realistic judgement on it. But man it's a bit of an awkward stage presence when they're on such a spaced out stage. Anup is destroying the kit in the back, Lucas is off to the side, Henry's facing the drums, Aaron's off doing his thing on the side and Mike is in the middle trying to hype the crowd up. Maybe it's just the larger show space, but this show looks like it was a hell of a lot more fun than these new ones.



I think the record will be pretty good, but I'm not as hyped as I was before admittedly. We'll see what happens I guess.


----------



## DiegusMaximus32 (Jan 8, 2014)

Love Ephemeral. I think the vocals are awesome and risk-taking, as the polarized reactions have confirmed. Also very fresh, as the R&B sounding section at the end is very unique. The melody is awesome, the riffs are heavy, and it makes me feel tingly. 'Nuff said! Didn't really like them too much before to be honest, so maybe this album will be a bit more interesting. 

I can see why some people are so upset about the vox, but give it a chance. As others have pointed out, this is just the single, not the whole thing. So chill out.


----------



## revivalmode (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't mind that they got a vocalist now but at this moment, Intervals is touring Europe and I live in Belgium so I'm going to see them next week. Been looking forward to it for months but now I'm a bit disappointed because I was just expecting them to see without the vocalist. I'm also used to hear the old songs like they were and not with vocals over it like shown in that youtube clip.


----------



## Dayviewer (Jan 14, 2014)

Album preview:

I'm digging it


----------



## anomynous (Jan 14, 2014)

So supposedly the pre-order site has accidentally sent out the full album instead of just Ephermeral


----------



## Dayviewer (Jan 14, 2014)

anomynous said:


> So supposedly the pre-order site has accidentally sent out the full album instead of just Ephermeral


Wow that'd be something!


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 14, 2014)

I just did the pre-order and only got Ephermeral. So its fixed now, if it did happen.


----------



## dicknoluck (Jan 14, 2014)

JoeyBTL said:


> I just did the pre-order and only got Ephermeral. So its fixed now, if it did happen.



Yeah, it for sure is legit though. Really sucks they had this happen, but at least it's fixed now.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm treating this as the megathread


----------



## isispelican (Jan 21, 2014)

cool song!


----------



## Sebski (Jan 21, 2014)

Did somebody say that they'll be re releasing the last ep with vocals as well? Because that'd be siiiiiiick.


----------



## schwiz (Jan 21, 2014)

Sigh... just not overly impressed


----------



## DVRP (Jan 21, 2014)

Sebski said:


> Did somebody say that they'll be re releasing the last ep with vocals as well? Because that'd be siiiiiiick.



They're playing Mata Hari and Tapestry live with vocals. They also mentioned keeping some of the songs instrumental for when they could play longer sets.


----------



## revivalmode (Jan 21, 2014)

I like that middle clean section though.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 21, 2014)

These vocals kick ass. I don't think I have ever heard of these guys before Ephermal popped up on my FB feed today but this sounds incredible and is exactly what I want to hear in metal right now.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 21, 2014)

Get ready for a tour announcement tomorrow


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jan 22, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> Holy shit, clean vocals in a djent band?
> 
> This might be the first djent album I get into!



not sure if serious


----------



## Fiction (Jan 22, 2014)

sakeido said:


> These vocals kick ass. I don't think I have ever heard of these guys before Ephermal popped up on my FB feed today but this sounds incredible and is exactly what I want to hear in metal right now.



It's about time you liked something!


----------



## Nlelith (Jan 22, 2014)

Good song... and wait, Michael Semesky? Did he sing only clean vocals, or harsh as well for The HAARP Machine? First he joined Raunchy, and now he is also in this band? So he is vocalist of three bands now?


----------



## revivalmode (Jan 22, 2014)

Still no tabs available for this song?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jan 22, 2014)

Nlelith said:


> Good song... and wait, Michael Semesky? Did he sing only clean vocals, or harsh as well for The HAARP Machine? First he joined Raunchy, and now he is also in this band? So he is vocalist of three bands now?


He isn't still in The HAARP Machine, he did both clean and harsh there though.

The last tour they did was with Chris Baretto.


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 22, 2014)

Mike will only be doing cleans in Intervals.


----------



## Nlelith (Jan 22, 2014)

So, both wikipedia (says that The HAARP Machine disbanded) and Sumerian Records website (says that Michael is current vocalist) have messed up information... Great.


----------



## JoeyW (Jan 23, 2014)

Nlelith said:


> So, both wikipedia (says that The HAARP Machine disbanded) and Sumerian Records website (says that Michael is current vocalist) have messed up information... Great.


 
That's probably because Mike is the one singing on their official release


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 23, 2014)

Nlelith said:


> So, both wikipedia (says that The HAARP Machine disbanded) and Sumerian Records website (says that Michael is current vocalist) have messed up information... Great.



I mean we've heard it from the musicians themselves haha, Mike is absolutely out of HAARP. And Al from last we heard of him, has the 2nd album already written and ready to go, so I'm pretty sure HAARP isn't disbanded. He's probably just looking for like minded musicians to record/play live with him.


----------



## GSingleton (Jan 28, 2014)

This will become a megathread when this album drops......moist....


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jan 28, 2014)

NaYoN said:


> Mike will only be doing cleans in Intervals.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## NickVicious24 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hmmm.... I really like intervals and the vocals do sound good, but they should just stay instrumental.

That was one of their unique selling points, now they are just a little meh me thinks


----------



## Fiction (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd say becoming an incredibly talented progressive metal band without growling all over the joint is far more unique than yet another instrumental bedroom djent project.. Which by the way, is how it started. Progression is good, folks.


----------



## T9P1 (Feb 21, 2014)

I absolutely love the 2 songs so far, Ephemeral is epic I can't stop listening to it. The solo is great too, really fun to play 

Does anyone know of other bands, which have that djenty/progressive sound and also clean vocals exclusively?


----------



## Khoi (Feb 22, 2014)

I knew I recognized the name from this Haunted Shores track, but wow he's a REALLY good singer. I'm personally digging the vocals in both the Interval tracks


----------



## Poltergeist (Feb 22, 2014)

So what are Intervals main tunings? I know I could google it, but I'm a lazy ass tonight and figured you guys would be a good credible source for that information.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 22, 2014)

Bb Standard - Sonar
Drop C - 6 String Material
Drop Ab - 7 String Material

Don't know about the stuff on the new album, but Ephemeral/The Escape are in Drop Ab as well.


----------



## bhakan (Feb 26, 2014)

Another new song is up!


----------



## sakeido (Feb 26, 2014)

sounds like a likely candidate for last song on the album hahah 

Pretty good tune, I prefer the Escape much more but not bad at all


----------



## Dayviewer (Feb 26, 2014)

Love love love the second half of this one, solid tune!


----------



## Dayviewer (Feb 27, 2014)

Another! remember, they are posting a new one each day now 

Love this track too


----------



## dicknoluck (Feb 27, 2014)

Woo! Just got the album delivered to my home. I was kind of surprised, then I realized their merch distributor is located 2 hours away from me haha. 

Can't wait to listen in FLAC


----------



## anomynous (Feb 27, 2014)

So people are starting to receive preorders and the CD release show is tonight?



I bet there will be some leaky faucets soon.


----------



## Svava (Feb 27, 2014)

Sick tunes man!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't expect anyone to agree with me, but for some reason I'm really not digging Semensky's "Entrance" in those songs, if that makes sense. 

Basically when he comes in it sounds a bit dull to me, everything else sounds fine performance wise. I also think some parts could have really benefitted from some screaming vocals, but it doesn't sound bad at all. Siren Sound is actually pretty awesome, I definitely think it's my favorite of the bunch that's currently out.


----------



## anomynous (Feb 28, 2014)

Anybody know what happened with Henry Selva playing bass for them (at least for the Euro tour)? He was in the videos for the first few shows, then just disappeared. They hinted they were getting a full-time bassist when they announced he was filling in, but nothing on that front.


----------



## Timelesseer (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm trying so hard to like these new songs, but it just doesn't sound like Intervals to me anymore. It seems like every song sounds the exact same...Djenty/technical opening riff, chuggy verse section, chorus, back to the chuggy verse, another chorus, solo, bridge, chorus. It's djent rock now, instead of the technical, groovy, solo filled awesomeness that Intervals used to be. More power to them for doing what they want musically, I won't hate on them for that. They're all still incredibly talented musicians. Hopefully some of the other new songs will be like the older stuff, but I'm not going to hold my breath based on the 4 released so far.

All that being said, I'm seeing them in Cincy on Sunday and I can't wait!


----------



## revivalmode (Feb 28, 2014)

Intervals // A Voice Within // Album Preview - YouTube


I'm waiting until they release this song, that part and especially the riff after it is SOOOOOO GOOOD


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Feb 28, 2014)

INTERVALS // AUTOMATON - YouTube

Another new track, Automation. Sounds pretty damn good, I'm quite enjoying what I've heard so far of the new album


----------



## starslight (Feb 28, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I don't expect anyone to agree with me, but for some reason I'm really not digging Semensky's "Entrance" in those songs, if that makes sense.
> 
> Basically when he comes in it sounds a bit dull to me, everything else sounds fine performance wise. I also think some parts could have really benefitted from some screaming vocals, but it doesn't sound bad at all. Siren Sound is actually pretty awesome, I definitely think it's my favorite of the bunch that's currently out.



Yeah, I'm still not into the vocals and I can't quite articulate why. He sounds good, suits the songs well enough, but that style of singing just does nothing for me. Reminds me of 00s radio rock or something.


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 28, 2014)

I demand megathread


----------



## revivalmode (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dayviewer (Mar 1, 2014)

^ that verse, man! AAAAAH


----------



## Nlelith (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, Atlas Hour is awesome.


----------



## MarkPopkie (Mar 2, 2014)

kudos to them for not letting this thing leak online... they had the album release party a few days ago, and the preorders have already shipped... i plan to buy the FLAC version on tuesday, but i'm dying to hear this gem NOW.


----------



## anomynous (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah, I'm confused at how this hasn't leaked yet. Tons of people have physical copies, can't believe it hasn't popped up anywhere yet.










Not that I would know.


----------



## revivalmode (Mar 2, 2014)

New song btw, this one is pure instrumental!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh my, after hearing all these new songs I feel really bad missing their show a couple of weeks ago (w PTH, Safety Fire, Tesseract)...all because of a goddamn line to get in.


----------



## revivalmode (Mar 2, 2014)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Oh my, after hearing all these new songs I feel really bad missing their show a couple of weeks ago (w PTH, Safety Fire, Tesseract)...all because of a goddamn line to get in.



Wow, that sucks... I see you're from the Netherlands, was it the date in Dordrecht? I went to the Belgian date and Intervals was the main reason I went to that show


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Mar 2, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> Wow, that sucks... I see you're from the Netherlands, was it the date in Dordrecht?



Indeed


----------



## GSingleton (Mar 2, 2014)

My preorder was lost in the mail....

I bought the biggest preorder they had, and apparently UPS shipped it to a USPS center in lexington ky....aka....3 hours away. They lost it somewhere....

Pissed. I have not listened to any of the tracks yet because I was waiting for it.


----------



## yuvioh (Mar 2, 2014)

revivalmode said:


>




I think I'm in love. 
This single is so refreshing. I also liked their last EP, I'll be looking forward to their new stuff. Aaron is also one of the guitarist that inspired me to pick up a 7 string.


----------



## revivalmode (Mar 3, 2014)

Wait until you hear the solo in Moments Merauder


----------



## sakeido (Mar 3, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> Wait until you hear the solo in Moments Merauder



you mean this one? 

Exclusive Premiere: Intervals, &#8220;Moment Marauder&#8221; | MetalSucks

Deadly tune


----------



## AuroraTide (Mar 3, 2014)

Albums out here now! Have it queue'd up and ready for listening on the train, can't wait!


----------



## revivalmode (Mar 3, 2014)

sakeido said:


> you mean this one?
> 
> Exclusive Premiere: Intervals, Moment Marauder | MetalSucks



Yeah that one.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 3, 2014)

Listening to the entire album is a much better experience than the individual singles for sure. A Voice Within is a pretty strong track, besides Siren Song definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Mar 4, 2014)

Title track


----------



## Sebski (Mar 4, 2014)

Moments Marauder has to be the strongest track on the album. Mike's best performance and the jazzy verse and outro is sick. Siren's sound's intro riff is quality too.

Yeah the album's a bit samey overall, but it's a real solid piece of work. I think a few carefully placed screams here and there could've been used to really emphasise some sections though.


----------



## Guamskyy (Mar 4, 2014)

I definitely agree Moment Marauder is one of the strongest tracks on there, especially the clean jazzy-fusion part, that is great.

Overall, I give this album a solid 8.9/10. Not the Intervals I began to listen to and what got me into listening to them in the first place, but a strong album nonetheless.


----------



## The Rastatute (Mar 5, 2014)

At first I was not jiving with the new material, but today it just hit me and I listened through the album a few times. Mike's singing is fantastic and the signature intervals sound is still there you just gotta look for it a little more


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 5, 2014)

That last track is killing me, so good. Really come to terms with this one, it's a great release.


----------



## rastachild (Mar 5, 2014)

I just discovered these guys, but this is right up my alley. i am loving the vocals, sort of gives me a similar vibe to corelia although they are definitely doing their own thing.


----------



## DeadWeight (Mar 6, 2014)

I really liked Ephemeral when it came out as a single, but the rest of the album took a few listens before it really 'clicked' with me. Really enjoying it now though, although the guitarwork seems a little toned down from their previous material, with the vocals doing a lot of melodies (which obviously makes sense). 2:30 of The Self Surrendered is probably one of my favourite breakdowns ever.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 6, 2014)

I really dig this album, the song writing is incredible, right down to the little bits of the solo's that flow with the riffs behind them. Mike's singing is incredible, his choice of melodies is brilliant. 9/10 for me.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 7, 2014)

Great album but I can't stop trying to remember what the verse vocal melody in Ephemeral reminds me of, the first few lines at least, then it diverges from whatever it's reminding me of.

Can anyone please help me?


----------



## Joose (Mar 7, 2014)

Man, Mr Semesky has such a great voice. Loving the album and cannot wait to hear his work with Raunchy, especially since that will involve plenty of screams.


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 8, 2014)

It's out on Spotify here too. My body is ready.


----------



## RoRo56 (Mar 9, 2014)

They're selling the new album for $5 today on their bandcamp. Definitely worth the money to help the band out with first week sales.


----------



## liberascientia (Mar 9, 2014)

Saw these dudes live last month on their tour with PTH and they absolutely slayed, I was not expecting them to be as good live as they were. And I shook Anup's hand *fangirl gushing*


----------



## illimmigrant (Mar 10, 2014)

I STILL have not gotten my pre-order from District Lines. This is the last time I ever pre-order an album. I could have picked it up myself somewhere by now.
Anyone on the same boat?


----------



## Joose (Mar 12, 2014)

"Moment Marauder" Official Video


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 2, 2014)

When the album came out I couldn't stop hearing another song in my head every time I listened to Ephemeral, I posted here that I needed to know what the other song was but realized the same day, forgot to post back. The feeling of the verse is very, very similar to Silhouette by Thrice.


----------



## progman (Apr 2, 2014)

This album is what I have been looking for since I rekindled my love for music and guitar playing about 6 months ago. Clean mid-ranged vocals (no power singing and no emo/metalcore high pitched singing). Melodic, yet heavy with a some djent and fusion peppered in. Technically complex without being too wankerous or obnoxious. Intervals and Disperse are currently my two favorite bands.


----------

